# progress on my tempest



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i found this forum while i was trying to find out about buying a core support for my car. after hanging around a little bit i realized i was just being lazy. so i fixed the core support and have moved on from there.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

trying to learn about pics. i will do better. :lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice pics, lol...
Oh, you fixed them. Wow, great work.
How did you fix the pinholes in the upper dash area?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!! :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

So your avatar is a before or after pic? Or just a pic?
What did you use for the pinholes all over the dash to fill them?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i filled the dash holes with fiberglass reinforced bondo. (kitty hair). didnt seem bad enough to start major surgery. i figure it will last as long as what the factory sent out. my avitar is a chevelle that i restored for a customer.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> my avitar is a chevelle that i restored for a customer.


I thought you had grafted 67 Chevelle tailights onto your 66 Tempest....:lol:



66tempestGT said:


> NICE paint......I may have to consider a road trip and vacation package when mine is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

Moving along :cheers7137


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> i filled the dash holes with fiberglass reinforced bondo. (kitty hair). didnt seem bad enough to start major surgery. i figure it will last as long as what the factory sent out. my avitar is a chevelle that i restored for a customer.


Did you por 15 it before the kitty hair, or just sand blast it or what prior to the bondo? I am dealing with the same thing right now on my 66. I have southern rust issues and my brain says metal and a welder, body shop guy says fiberglass mat and por 15 as filler. Guy that did the car built EVERYTHING out of fiberglass, almost Vette'ish.

66 Tempest has big tail lights in the corners, so I didn't really look beyond that, thought the outside was just a shadow or something, my bad.

Oh, you are real close to Birmingham, maybe I can drop my 70 off to get painted, you do it all up, and I'll pick it up for the power tour, yeah, that will work. Looks like theres room in the corner for a sleeping bag, hmm, this gets better and better.. There is a forum on Hot rod that has threads about the power tour, I just registered, lots of good info on there.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks guys

i blasted the rust then primed it with etching primer. then kitty hair on that. i use a lot of por15 but i dont like to wipe over it. i like it for floors, trunks, inside doors and things like that. you can see it on the inner brace of the fender. i coated the whole inside of both fenders with the por15.

dont know how much work would get done but you can come by and we will drink some beer. i have a fold out couch in the bar. :lol:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

let me expand on that. i will wipe over por15 on small holes in the floors and things but i dont use it on things that i plan on painting nice. por15 seals off rust and stops it but if you wipe over it and start sanding with something like 80 grit it will cut through it and expose the rust again. also the por15 doesnt stick well to smooth metal. so i scrub a little of the scale off and brush it right on. i have put it on clean bare metal and it will peel off.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Exactly what I was thinking, coat the inside with POR, etch the outside and press on. Thanks.
Bama cars are nice, surface rust, but no real damage as long as all the windows are up and nothing leaking too bad.
Enough beer and the bar area looks ready for a sleeping bag, fold out couch just makes it comfy..:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> por15 doesn't stick well to smooth metal. i have put it on clean bare metal and it will peel off.


Exactly what I found and why I don't use it. I know I talk a lot about Eastwood products, in particular their aerosol Rust Converter, but I find it works, not only to stop and seal the rust but I can sand it if needed and paint right over it and it acts as a primer. It stays on bare metal too. After I sand blasted my frame, I sprayed the entire thing with Rust Converter and then painted the epoxy right over it and it is hard as nails.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have an eastwood catalog. i should try some of the rust converter. they have a ton of neat stuff.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> i have an eastwood catalog. i should try some of the rust converter. they have a ton of neat stuff.


There is FAR more on their website. I've been cleaning and detailing the engine bay in my 67 Camaro this week in preparation for installing a new (to me) engine tomorrow. I painted the inner fenders Spray Gray, brackets and pulleys Underhood Black, fasteners Zinc Phosphate and cover all the paint with Satin Clear. I don't clear the zinc, don't know if it will hold. Use a good painters mask, especially for the zinc, as it is nasty to breathe. After blasting or sanding, anything that has rust pits and still shows signs of rust get a liberal coating of the Rust Converter first. I've pretty much burned up my stash and need to place another order too.
Once you decide on an order, DON"T do it on-line. Call the 800 number and when asked if you know your salesperson's extension, enter 6826. The sweetest little gal named Amber will answer. Tell her I recommended their products and encouraged you to call and try them. She always gives me 15% off list and FREE shipping. Hopefully she is still there. She told me when I placed my last order a couple months ago that they were laying off but she was told not to worry....yet. Any store depending on restoration work for sales are hurting and will usually do anything within reason to sell their products.
Good luck.......


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks, the zinc phosphate is another thing im interested in trying. if it is what its supposed to be it wont need any clear. anything like that i have a question about i like to give it a test. just paint an old scrap panel or bolt or something and sit it outside and forget about it. did that the first time with por15 about 10 years ago and liked the results. but after using it through the years i found out its strengths and weaknesses. i will be sure to ask for your sales person, thanks for the tip.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

picked this up at a car show two weeks ago. couldnt resist.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool !!! Parts car or new project ???


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


Rukee said:


> Sweet!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> picked this up at a car show two weeks ago. couldnt resist.


that would make a cool dog house!!!:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i didnt put the words in the right place. picked up the truck at the show. the pontiac is mine with the front end back on. truck is probably going to ride on an a-body frame in the future.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I know a guy in AL that has 2 Desoto Hemi cars, HUGE Motors, that would be a great drivetrain for a rat rod truck. Cool truck.
66 is coming along nicelly.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> I know a guy in AL that has 2 Desoto Hemi cars, HUGE Motors, that would be a great drivetrain for a rat rod truck.


NOW you're talkin'.......that would be something different from all the sbc powered rods.....:cool It would look so cool sittin in the open between the radiator and firewall that it wouldn't need to be fast.....:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

ive got a line on a four cylinder detroit diesel in an old international. the desoto hemi would be nice but this thing is on a "very" tight budget. we are talking scraping together stuff thats mostly free. :lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The diesel would make an interesting power plant too, but remember, they only turn about 2,800 rpm. You'll need final gearing to deal with that and the fact being a 2 cycle engine, they only have power from about 1,600 up.....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im looking at a donor truck complete with allison tranny and rear diff. i dont expect it will ever see the freeway regardless of what i put in. just local cruise-ins and beer runs.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

still getting some work done here and there. got the dual M/C, new radiator, fan, carpet on the way, windshield clips on the way, calling about the windshield tomorrow (maybe, i was supposed to call today). got the old gas out of the tank. going to pick up a trans one day this week and should be plugging in the "new" bullet by the weekend.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

maybe arnie beswick wont get too mad at me for running this tag on a lowly tempest.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Slow but steady progress beats doing nothing any day.
Are you going to paint the engine Pontiac blue and see if anyone notices what it is ?? :lol:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i thought about it but im planning on this engine being temporary so not going to spend much time on it.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i did finally install a bunch of parts i bought about 10 years ago. new center link, tie rod ends, control arm bushings, rubber brake lines(all 3), new shoes and wheel cylinders in the front. got some new shoes for the rear but still need to pick up some wheel cylinders. bought some new shocks all the way around.(air shocks in the rear). ive still got the pioneer cassette player and eq from the 80's. i need that to play my whitesnake, sir mix a lot, and kentucky headhunters cassettes. :cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a lot of cassettes too and when I got my 2000 K1500 it came with a CD player. Now I'm converting all my old rock onto CD's....
I still have a 5 channel EQ in the basement too. I may put that in my Camaro for nostalgia.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> air shocks in the rear). ive still got the pioneer cassette player and eq from the 80's. i need that to play my whitesnake, sir mix a lot, and kentucky headhunters cassettes. :cool


Is it the old Supertuner with the big tuning nob on one side, mounts under the dash? I had that one, it was one bad radio. Oh, and the 5 channel equalizer w/built in 20 Watt amp, ROCK ON!!
I got the Sony radio that you put a thumbdrive in with 4 gig of storage, has over 400 songs on it, it kicks ass and was only $100 on sale, but it's in my van, not my Pontiacs.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

man this is high tech stuff "supertuner III". ive got an adapter to play an mp3 player through it for a backup.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> man this is high tech stuff "supertuner III". ive got an adapter to play an mp3 player through it for a backup.


Supertuners are WAY better than normal tuners. I know, I bought one and got stations from Russia!
I have a Sony CD in my 70, volume goes up, but you have to push it 10 times to make it go down, time for an upgrade.
I have an adapter in my Vette to play MP3s, plugs in my tape deck, better than a CD player you are stuck with finding a way to adapt it.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

ive been working on this to get some more tempest money.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is some awesome paint work! Lots of wet sanding and buffing, no orange peel there.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm bringing the GTO there for paint. Put me on the schedule for 2013...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Shane,
Holy f0ckin sh1t that is a nice paint job, did I mention that is sofa king awesome. I can read your shirt in the reflection- are you kidding me????that is some of the nicest work I have seen- cant wait to see what you do to your own car.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks for the compliments guys. considering i took my car apart in 1995 i will be happy just to drive it some time this summer. who knows when it will get painted.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> thanks for the compliments guys. considering i took my car apart in 1995 i will be happy just to drive it some time this summer. who knows when it will get painted.


Paint it before you drive it or you KNOW it will be another 10 years...:rofl:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

me and natty finally dropped in the new bullet tonight.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats, keep it up.. Natty was a big help I'm sure.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Really nice paint work on the Camaro! Street car? That's too pretty for a race car.

BTW on the truck cab, what is it? I have a good friend who bought a '49 International pickup (i/2 ton) and put it on a S-10 chassis. V-8 bolts right in and it has all modern (reletively) suspension and parts are cheap and easy to find. He got a 4 cyl truck that even came with a 4:10 posi rear. :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks, its definitely a racecar. the truck is a '46 ford. i like the s-10 idea but its probably going to end up on a modified a-body frame. cause i have one laying around already. :lol::cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

first time the body has been completely assembled in 15 years!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the wheels are temporary. this car needs some with more have attitude!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats!! :cheers

Is it running or just together?? Front tires are fine, just need fatties in the rear, rims are sweet.
15 years is a long time, bet it feels real good.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks great! Why don't you leave it black and flame it??????arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great !! Glad you found the forum and that I was a small part of getting you to fall off the fencepost....:lol:
I'm kind of jealous of you guys who are still making progress over summer. I won't get back to mine for a couple more months...


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

what did your header panel do to be put in shackles shane?....lol, nice ride just following old thread to see your tempest and get some ideas for mine


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

not much new to report. i did find a driveshaft and got the brakes put together in the rear. the brake shoes i bought about 10 years ago were wrong (go figure, i dont even remember the store i bought them at but it was in a different state than i live in now). i have my instument cluster put back together. all new bulbs and cleaned up. ready to stick it back in. i am interested in a replacement dash panel if anybody has one. the one i have is fine but i would like to cut one up and install some custom guages. all i have now is idiot lights.

on a different note i bought some of the little bulbs for my cluster from advance auto. they only had 4, 2 packs of 2, $4.99 per pack. i needed about 12. went to napa and they had all i wanted for .79 cents apiece. they also had my brake parts in stock. needless to say they now get all my business.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

watch E-bay i got a kit with every bulb and fuse for the car labeled with at least two of each and a box of each fuse for under 30.00, put in fishing fly box and will keep in my trunk bin with cleaning products so tehy are always there whenever i need them, are cars look eerily similar in that black epoxy, not even thinking about paint other than jambs and under hood and trunk (for practice) until i get the mechanicals shaken out. Will probably be calling on your expertise when i get ready to paint, am doing everything on this car myself (except machining) at first to keep cost down but now as a mater of pride to say "thats my car and i did EVERYTHING on it"....keep me posted on your progress nice to have another Tempest owner too few of them left, most have been sacrificial lambs to GOATS


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i know its been a while but my car moved under its own power for the first time today since about 1994. i took a pic in the driveway but im working on getting it here. still a couple of bugs to iron out before i drive it to the beer store but progress is being made! no exhaust 
past the headers. like i like it! arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats!! Got some meats on the back of that thing..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i posted a pic of it on facebook yesterday and a guy said "that reminds me of the car you had when we were in high school".


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good to see you back on the Tempest Shane, have mine smoothed out for primer, hoping to get it in for color in April. Keep us posted on the progress...:cheers










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

once you get to the primer it goes pretty quick. lookin good.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL, i hope so...have two weeks just smoothing the hood from an over zealous sand blaster....need the weather here in MI to get up above 50 so i can prime it, heater in shop will not get the metal warm enough. Local HS has a downdraft booth they will rent use of along with guns, will primer it in the shop and have it all prepped and masked for color when i take it to the booth. I am thinking 1 coat sealer, 3 coats color, 3 coats clear....that sound right shane?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah but you kind of have to play the color as you go sometimes it takes more to get it covered. if you get a blue tinted sealer it will help cover much quicker.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good. You've made a LOT of progess since you got back at it....:cool


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Shane, 
Video shows private when you click on it. 
Was that your highschool car, it def looks like my highschool car, mine had more grey primer and a Ford Hoodscoop, lol.. And Moroso stickers over the holes in the bumper..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

this is my first attempt at a video. i deleted it and tried to upload again public but it said it was a duplicate and didnt allow it. i will get another one and start over. im off to the exhaust shop this morning. 
it is my high school car. i got it from my grandmother when i turned 15 in 1985. my mother dug up some old tag reciepts and stuff. we think she bought it around 1974. my aunt also drove it to high school some. she put the huge dent in the door that i had to fix. we painted in vocational school in the 10th grade so it actually looked good when i was driving it to school, but it had no guts. now it is a beast but looks like crap. at least the first trip down the highway will be soon.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

So cool to still have your HS car, had a chance to get my 69' bird back a few years after i sold it as the people never changed the title and it was abandoned and in impound, sitting on blocks mint interior stripped and a milk crate for a seat. If i was'nt living in an apartment at the time i think i would have bought it back for the 400.00 they wanted in impound as the body was all there still, woulda, coulda, shoulda....man that will bring back some memories when you get it on the road....:cheers.....arty:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It is a driver now and not a garage gremlin. I wish my 66 was done enough to drive! It was warm last week almost 62 out and got some stuff done. Today 31 and snow on the ground again GGGGGGGGGRrrrrrrrrr!!11


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont know if this will work or not.
Login | Facebook


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

maybe now


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

last february









































now


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Just need to get the A/C all hooked up for the summer!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

a/c wont make it go faster. this car is strictly business!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Shane, 
How many years was it parked for?
Looks and sounds great, congrats!! 
What is your facebook name?
Sounds like it's a little more than a junkyard SBC, sounds pretty strong and will be a fun ride!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sometime in late '94 or early '95 cant remember exactly. i was going to paint it for the '95 Hot Rod power festival in atlanta. didnt quite make it. the wheels that are on it are chrome weld copies. i bought them for it back then too. they have rusted a lot since then so they got the black treatment. better late than never i suppose. i missed the power tour last year but i guess that wasnt a realistic goal. luckily it comes back through again this year. wont miss it again. interestingly enough i pre entered the power festival in 1995 with this car. since it wasnt ready i drove my el camino instead. the el camino won editors top ten. when the magazine came out they listed my name and the car that was registered under my name "66 Tempest". this car was winning awards even when it was in pieces! 

my facebook name is shane doss. several on there but mine has my dragster in the profile pic.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope, no Shane doss with a dragster, mine is dan Fern, add me please..
What month/year was the hotrod, I'm sure I have it, just have to find it in all the boxes. 
Power tour is in a few months, so would be cool to do a run with you.. I'm probably going to do the Georgia to Montgomery leg, and maybe one after that.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

found you. the guy with the vette. im definitely doing montgomery to nashville. i used to live in nashville so i have a bunch of friends there. maybe georgia to montgomery also. im sure we can get together.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool, added on facebook, good stuff. I am going to germany end of May, so have to really work to get to the power tour. So, am thinking just a couple days hopefully. All the legs down south are pretty long. I have the Lemans done minus trans and AC, but should be able to get them done. It would be easier to jump in the vette and take that. Will see what happens, but could hook up in Montgomery either way, Power tour party!! Tranny just messed up in the Lemans, did a good burnout-not on purpose, now it sounds like broken glass under load, so good time to get it redone and have the whole car new. Tranny shop quoted rebuild with shift kit for under $1k including R&R, so that's not to bad.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Alabama ain't getting any cooler in the summer time:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree The power tour was miserable hot last year, I don't think I have ever been so hot. Hopefully this year will be cooler, June is usually a nice month, not 95+..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

montgomery will be fun. we can get in some track passes while we are there too. drove my car on a 40 mile round trip yesterday. no problems yet, but i am on my 3rd fuel filter. going to a swap meet sat. about an hour away. i hope to have any bugs worked out before june. i guess its time to buy a tag.:lol:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like the tank need boiled out and/ or new lines. Some radiators shops will boil them out. Haven't looked lately at tanks, but some of the suppliers back around 2000 would ship a chevelle tank. If you ordered one for a pontiac make sure it is for pontiac because the chevelle filler neck is wrong for the pontiac. Just a heads up if you replace the tank.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i put air pressure on the vent hose and pushed out all the fuel that would come out of the fuel line at the crossmember. it was 15 years old. i added about 8 gallons of new gas. im running a clear plastic filter and i could see even then the gas was brown. i ran all that gas out (literally ran out on the side of the road). i went through two filters with the first 8 gallons but it looks great now. probably one or two more and i will be in good shape. they only cost 3 dollars apiece and i was two lazy to take the tank off and wash it out.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

havent updated lately but..... pulled the tank and washed it out with acid. put in a new sending unit. still gauge no workee. got power to it and good ground. just realized it never wiggles. always just above empty. never moves switch on or off. pulling the cluster back out to install tach in place of clock so i will tear into the gauge then. put in the baby seat and loaded my son up to go to a local car show yesterday morning. trans started acting crazy. doesnt want to shift then when it does it drops back down for no reason. it is making a little whining sound kind of like a powerglide. at first i thought it was engine noise in the radio. my dad says check the governor. anyhow, one step forward and two back.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

almost track ready!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice!!, what offset is on your rims to get the 275's in the wheel wells?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You must have resolved the transmission issue ??


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

OR trying to pin point it:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Tires look sweet! Good luck getting the gremlins straightened out.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

well......changed the filter in the trans. looks like plan B is in order.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> well......changed the filter in the trans. looks like plan B is in order.


Time for a built TH350 ??


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

yep:cheers got another core. gonna have it built then just switch them out.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

new update. skipped plan B and went straight to plan C. "borrowing" the powerglide from the elcamino. its time for the elcamino to go back to the muncie anyway. may be "borrowing" the 12 bolt next.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> new update. skipped plan B and went straight to plan C. "borrowing" the powerglide from the elcamino. its time for the elcamino to go back to the muncie anyway. may be "borrowing" the 12 bolt next. ]


HUH?? Elcamino's are as cool as Tempests, and you can haul stuff in them..
R
Rob Peter to pay Paul.. And it was on slicks.. Better not of had a motor in it..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

yep, got a 327 in it. runs (well ran) high 7s in the cool weather. went 7.19 with the old 350.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> new update. skipped plan B and went straight to plan C. "borrowing" the powerglide from the elcamino. its time for the elcamino to go back to the muncie anyway. may be "borrowing" the 12 bolt next.


Hmmmmmmmm.............how you gonna bolt that Chevy trans to your Poncho engine ??? Are you just "sharing" the internals ? :lol:

Why did you buy new slicks for the Tempest when the 'Camino has slicks ? :confused


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

no poncho engine in my car. the tires on the tempest are DOT drag radials. the slicks on the elcamino are at least 10 years old. next stop for them is the burn pile. the elcamino has been on the back burner since the dragster came along. my name should be TOO MANY RACE CARS.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> no poncho engine in my car. the tires on the tempest are DOT drag radials. the slicks on the elcamino are at least 10 years old. next stop for them is the burn pile. the elcamino has been on the back burner since the dragster came along. my name should be TOO MANY RACE CARS.


Guess I missed the part about the Tempest having a Chev engine....:willy:

Don't burn those slicks, they make cool garage art. A guy up here put an old one on a polished wheel for display and it looks pretty cool. Take em to a swap meet and give em away if you don't have an use for them. SOMEONE will always take sh!t for free......:lol:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i will do my best. the last ones had to be cut off with a knife and a grinder. they get pretty stubborn after a few years. the sidewall is so flimsy that the tire machine wont push it.:seeya:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Instg8ter said:


> Nice!!, what offset is on your rims to get the 275's in the wheel wells?


sorry i didnt answer this. i cant remember the backspacing but it is wrong. i had to do a lot of "massaging" with the four pound hammer to make them work. i bought the wheels back when i started working on the car in the mid 90s. i put them on the elcamino once and the quarters sat down on the tread of the tires.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That's a nice looking 'Camino !! You even have a river running thru it (your yard). It just occurred to me that you are very close to all the tornado damage of a week or so ago. I hope all is well with your family.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

everything is good with my family. my aunt works at a bank in the mall parking lot in tuscaloosa about 1/4 mile from the path of the tornado, but she is fine. did go to one funeral for my dads friend in pleasant grove. he had a 442 parked at his basement. took him and the house away. left the car with a couple broken windows.:confused thanks for the compliment on the camino. we have had it since the 70s. i will scan in a pic of when it went through its 4x4 phase.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i went to the track thursday. came home with a new multi piece harmonic balancer and some pretty crappy E.T.s. 8.75 was the best. back to the drawing board. on a positive note, i am surprised by the drag radials. roughly 150 miles and 5 pretty good burnouts and the tits arent even worn off.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

8.75 is pretty good. Guessing it isn't a stock motor in the car. Did you put the trans and 12 bolt in it?
Are you doing the Power Tour? I will be in Montgomery Monday, debating doing Valdosta. My work is sending me to Tallahassee for the day, so it's on the way..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am trying to get my Tempest on the road by the 10th so i can make the final stop at Metro Beach, Detroit.....cutting it pretty close :confused


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a 67 Tempest I have gutted. The floors are very dry; just a little surface rust from a small leak from the windshield. The floor is coated with a tar like substance that dissolves easy with surface cleaner into a yucky, messy, sticky ickiness. Is that something that was applied at the factory? I want to POR the floor but it's never going to stick to the floor unless I clean it all off. If that is factory I'll leave it, clean off the rust and seal it with sound deadening "dynamat".


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i took a wire wheel to the rusted areas, you don't need to get the rust off for the POR ,just dress the rusted area then POR then Dynomat

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*Thanks Brian.*



Instg8ter said:


> i took a wire wheel to the rusted areas, you don't need to get the rust off for the POR ,just dress the rusted area then POR then Dynomat
> 
> cool, thanks.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

hey jet, what time do you think you will be in montgomery? im putting in some new rear gears in the morning. i hope to be finished in time to catch you but i dont want to drive down for nothing. im definitely going to nashville tuesday.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> hey jet, what time do you think you will be in montgomery? im putting in some new rear gears in the morning. i hope to be finished in time to catch you but i dont want to drive down for nothing. im definitely going to nashville tuesday.


For nothing? It's the Power tour, it will be a great time. I'll be there about 11 am, venue opens at noon. I am going home that night, so trying to pack everything into a short day, at least show up. I sent my number on facebook. Nice to meet you, but if not, all is good, take care of business. 
Gear swap in the morning? That's pretty optimistic, lol.. Or you have mad skills..:cheers


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

The Power Tour was pretty sweet, I hit up the Indy and Muskegon stops. Instg8ter, did you make it to Metro Park? -Thor


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nope Thor i got tied up with work and it was nasty weather, still have a few details to work out on the car but work is keeping me away from it.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

went to montgomery and met jetstang. had a good time even though it was hot as balls. didnt swap the gears and after the 150 mile round trip at 6.7 mpg with the 4.56's i decided i couldnt afford to drive it to nashville and back. got some decisions to make, do i want to go fast or do i want to travel longer distances in comfort. right now im not doing either one.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

4.56 and driving on the highway.....try a set of 3.73 you will be much happier. What transmission are you running?? Eric:cheers P.S. Maybe I'll see you guys down there, next year!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

powerglide. calculator says 54 mph at 3500 rpm.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

ive been doing a lot of soul searching lately. ive been trying to decide what to do with my car. when i took it apart i wanted a hot rod. but that was when i was 24 years old. now that its running (with no power brakes, no a/c, no power steering) it sucks. i cant even decide on a color or what wheel and tire combo i want. i went to a show this morning and didnt even drive it because it is too hot. after spending the morning looking at everything from flames and billet to bone stock i have decided to put it back like it was before i started "fixing it", charcoal grey with cragars. fortunately i still have my old engine with all the brackets and pulleys and the trans. the 326 was a dog and it was completely worn out. so i guess im on the lookout for a 400 or 455 to build for it now. :willy: ive decided to go for comfort. especially with a 2 year old and another on the way. im gonna fill it with sound deadner and a cool stereo and baby seats. arty:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

maybe even one of those fancy little fuel injection kits one of these days.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That car is really solid, and will be a super nice car I'm sure. I had a 67 Chevelle SS 396, dual carbs, 4.88s, no ps or pb. Fast car, but I know your pain. I got a 76 400 w/6X-4 heads sitting in the garage, bad cam in it, but ran good. Don't know if I want to sell it, but money talks, lol..
I am with you on the AC, that's why my 70 is a garage queen, too hot.
So, the SBC, trans and rear are coming back out and back into the camino? At least you got the car running and driving.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im putting a 4 speed in the elcamino. but the rear might go back in it with the 3.73 gears ive got. it is retiring from official racetrack duty but it was always rough around the edges. it will be the one i go to if i want to burn a little rubber here and there.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont know anything about the cylinder head numbers and all that, is yours the low compression. it would be nice to get a running engine. if im going to have to go through one all the way im hoping to get it pretty cheap.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Heads are real good, pistons are dished. Motor runs good, but better pistons will fix the motor. 2.11/1.77 valves 6X-4 stock. 4 heads are small chamber. Motor isn't hurt, paid $400 to get the 350 heads redone with hardened seats, puked a little, then installed them with a nice cam..400 is a better motor. But after I put the money in the original heads, had to run the. So put a big cam in the 350 so it sounds good and made it a cruiser. So the 400 is just laying around. Also have a 66 389 motor that needs pistons take out motor, ran great, smoked like a trooper, Catalina motor, 325 HP.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

just when i thought there were no more cheap parts cars. got this one for free.arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That's not a parts car, that's the 2012 Power Tour Cruiser!! Paint job is already done.. Mild 350, 700r4 and 2.76 gear and cruise it. Looks like a Nova or 65 Malibu. People pay big money to make a car look like that. Congrats on the score!:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

adjustable uppers, thanks GM


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

hey jet, i just noticed your edit about the 389. im interested in that if its not to late.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> hey jet, i just noticed your edit about the 389. im interested in that if its not to late.


$300 and it's all yours.. Let me know. Or if that's too much, we'll work something out.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

does it have an intake or exhaust manifolds on it? looks like i need to plan a trip to the beach!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, I have some cast iron intakes for you. I have the carter/edelbrock original, plus 2ea 4 barrels off later models. I have some manifolds also, those can be pricey, but I'll hook you up. Heads are off. Car ran, good oil pressure, no misses, just smoked when you got on it, rings/pistons good for smaller bore motor, lol.. It's not hurt, just needs bore and pistons. It is one letter off from being the GTO 335 HP motor, E instead of F, or something. Front is against the wall so cant see it.
Come on down and get it. I guess I got all the front end stuff for it also, 8 bolt cover, brackets and all, none of that stuff is interchangeable. Is a hell of a deal for you, forgot what all that stuff is worth when I said it.. But it's all good..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

my wife is out of town till sunday. she runs the show around here so when she gets back i will try to coordinate a weekend soon to come down. i have a couple of friends in ft walton so we will more than likely make a couple days trip out of it. i like the idea of the 389 since it is from the same year. i still have my 326 and trans with all my accessories and brackets.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can stay here or there, we have room, have a fun weekend.. Come on down.:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

we have reservations on okaloosa island for the 13th. i hope thats not to late. regardless im coming down and we will drink a couple beers or something. gonna be down sat through tuesday.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool, should be fun. Plenty of time, I'm not trying to sell the motor, just have it. Got a couple other cast iron intakes I can throw in to sweeten the deal.. See you then! OK island is about half hour drive.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

been doin a little work to earn some engine money.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

first ride saturday for the future owner.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too cool! He understands it will be slower when he gets it..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i think he will be able to handle it. im not planning on him having it for another 30-40 years at least!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

When he pry's the wheel from your dead, cold hands.. Too cool. Thought you may be doing it for his high school car.. Not happening, he may get to drive it then, but thats' dads car!! I am the same way, if daughter wants a car, we'll build her one, but for now, I'm keeping mine!! :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i got called out about my chevy engine. :willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shane, I thought you were a lot older than you look!:lol: Very cool that you got a son interested in "stuff" !....You should fly up to New Yawk and help me put my car together....:cheers Eric


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Great project. Fantastic work. My hat's off to you.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Gotta keep the kids involved! :cheers

Lots of good memories working on cars and boats with my Dad. He's still around but prefers waxing his Vette to getting greasy now.

Is that a 55 Ford? Love the color combo and in my old age I'm getting to like 4 doors more and more. Especially with kids. My Dad had a couple of 56 T-birds when I was about your sons age. One to show and cruise and the other he road raced. Sold them long ago......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

.....before you could get your hands on them!:rofl:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I know, straight axle and a 427 sideoiler would look bitchen in a 56 bird, right?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You ain't kiddin!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks guys. yeah good eye its a 55. the guy just saw it with some paint yesterday and is pretty happy.

eric, it would be cool to help out on a car like yours. it looks like your guy has a pretty good handle on it though.:cheers

my dad is a mechanic so i grew up tripping over parts and air hoses. and riding creepers like skateboards. he is almost 70 and just beat lung cancer. im glad i got him a grandson while he is still here. my son is gonna have more cars than he can drive. grandad already has a 64 impala ss with his name on it. and has already bought him at least 3 guns.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

well thanks to jetstang i got me a pontiac engine. havent done much work on the tempest but i have made some progress on some other things.

i got money for some dished pistons by finishing this......









but i havent had much time for pontiac stuff because of this....









oh, and this takes up a little time too....party:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new helper !!

I'd LOVE to run that dragster down the 1/4 mile.

Glad things worked out with Jet for you to get the engine.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No Problem, glad you can put a Poncho in her. Here is my garage tonight, didn't want to start a new thread, so just updating.
Anyway, got a 70 Cutlass w/running driving 350, turbo 350 and 12 bolt rear. Flintstone mobile, needs floors, trunk is good. 350, Edelbrock performer RPM intake, Holley 600, Headers, duals with cherry bombs for $850, woot! Needs fender, hood, quarters and trunk. If anyone knows where a 70 is laying around.. Frame and mounts are solid, lots of cake rust, and holes, but doable. Ralley rims w/tires that hold air. Needed needle/seats in carb, shifter cable is shot-started it in reverse and it drove out of the garage with me dangling out the window. Also a power brake master cylinder on 4 wheel drums, wow do they grab, way to hard. Working it and getting it better. Car is for my body guy to do my 66.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks, she is a keeper. i already had a pretty good helper. just had to get one for mom too. now got a complete set. 

jet it looks like your bodyman is a glutton for punishment too. glad you didnt have anything parked to close behind the olds.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The Vette was to the left, 454 SS to the right. Glad he parked it with the wheels straight, it got to the end of the cement before I slapped it into neutral and it stopped. Parking brakes do not work in reverse. Shifter cable is shot, so you don't know where it is, 1st is neutral, doesn't go in park. Buddy has a new cable for it. This is a throw some metal in, hot rod black car, $4k or so when done, nothing crazy. I love this kind of project, undoing others bad work, this is fun.:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

shake n bake!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Sahweet!!


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking good! congrats :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As usual, it looks great !!
I'm thinking of joining the power tour in Champagne IL and continuing to Stillwater, OK. Then I can drive back to Stillwater, MN..:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice looking baby! Congrats!!! arty:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

wow, time really slips on by. this forum helped keep me motivated to get my car back together. now i need motivation to take it to the next level. im planning to spend more time here again and get caught up on my pontiac-ness.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome back Shane, as sinister and cool as the Tempest looks in Hotrod Black, i can't wait to see you apply your painting skills to it. What color are you planning?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

right now im thinking gloss black but i might change my mind a few dozen times before i start spraying.


----------

